# The Secret to easy Clapton wrapping



## Alex (20/1/15)

Credit goes to instagram user @butchgs340 for the wizardry






Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2t25u6/secret_to_easy_clapton_wrapping/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (20/1/15)

Brilliant, but a pity it won't work for multi strand claptons (like the fused clapton or the caterpillar track clapton)


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/15)

that there is some genius


----------



## DoubleD (20/1/15)

I'd like to test an idea i have with the Kuro winding tool.






It has a removable shaft right, so why not replace the said 'shaft' with a kanthal strand you intend using as a core for the clapton build?  

Maybe someone could try it out and report back so that my moment of genius may be confirmed 


*Edit: *You would have to drill the top cap hole, all the way through for it to work though


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/15)

TBH, i think it'd be less effort to load the core wire into a drill, then you have a lot less hassle wrapped the shell wire.


----------



## DoubleD (20/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> TBH, i think it'd be less effort to load the core wire into a drill, then you have a lot less hassle wrapped the shell wire.



Agreed, the drill will be faster, its just an idea that i think would work... 'slowly' but none the less, you know, for shits and giggles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (20/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> TBH, i think it'd be less effort to load the core wire into a drill, then you have a lot less hassle wrapped the shell wire.


Load the core into the drill chuck and use one of those knitting machine needles to hold the outer wire in place. One could easily make a custom needle using a thinner copper pipe, if a larger hole for the core is needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/15)

Another nugget, that may or may not be useful to somebody... just rolled my first reasonably neat clapton... I found going faster on the drill, was easier than going slower

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/1/15)

Awesome find. And really smart idea. I'll give it a try just to see if it's really that simple and effective


----------



## Alex (21/1/15)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Sewing-...-Craft-Tool-Set-2-Threader-Guide/191148822551





*Embroidery Stitching Punch Needle*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/1/15)

Alex said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Sewing-...-Craft-Tool-Set-2-Threader-Guide/191148822551
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @Alex 
Looked at that and realised my aunt does embroidery and sewing so i will be visiting her this weekend for sure

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/1/15)

Pretty nifty idea.

Although the tried and tested secret to the easiest clapton build is.... what for it...



Get someone else to wrap it for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## whatalotigot (23/1/15)

This is a great find dude... I Clapton by hand with a drill but this is sure to work well. Defs gonna make this with a tube and a dremel tool.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (23/1/15)

@Alex thanks for shearing that bud.it is a great idea

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (23/1/15)

Alex said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Sewing-...-Craft-Tool-Set-2-Threader-Guide/191148822551
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna pick up a set tomorrow. Place in Vanderbijlpark has it. Will post my evaluation and coil build when done

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gripen (23/1/15)

fantastic @zadiac that would be owesum bud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (11/2/15)

Alex said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Sewing-...-Craft-Tool-Set-2-Threader-Guide/191148822551
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it only today. Will attemp a clapton tonight and will post pics tomorrow (if successful....lol)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

